# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  روشن کردن پیکسل وسط صفحه

## hassan1365

چگونه میتوان در C++‎  پیکسل وسط صفحه را روشن کرد ؟ :shock:

----------


## Armanprogrammer

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی (یعنی به صورت گرافیکی؟)

----------


## aakh1361

در محیط داس یا ویندوز   :گیج:

----------


## Pars Giga

در داس :
  *ابتدا حالت گرافیکی را راه اندازی می کنیم
  *سپس با دستور putpixl() پیکسل را می نوسیم.
  * حالت گرافیکا را ببند

----------

